# I give in!



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

The in-laws are here for the weekend and their choice of drink is:

a) A cappuccino made with the James Gourmet DSOL beans.

b) A Chemex made with Rave's Guatemala La Florida

c) Nescafé Gold blend

First person to guess correctly will receive an half empty (or half full) jar of Nescafé.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More yummy coffee for you ....i guess


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it option d)?

Nescafe and spittle?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> More yummy coffee for you ....i guess


Oh yes, more "bitter" coffee for me. Anyone have a recipe for Mellow Birds?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

doolallysquiff said:


> Oh yes, more "bitter" coffee for me. Anyone have a recipe for Mellow Birds?


That is too strong and dark for me , do you have anything lighter /milder


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

doolallysquiff said:


> Oh yes, more "bitter" coffee for me. Anyone have a recipe for Mellow Birds?


Yes - but it doesn't include drinking it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Last time I was served Mellow Birds it had been made with hot milk.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Last time I was served Mellow Birds it had been made with hot milk.


A kind of 1970's Latte. Hmmm retro.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Howabout...


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Now you're talking.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

More chicory than coffee.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> More chicory than coffee.


Too "bitter" you think?


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to drink gallons of Camp coffee when I was younger. I wonder if I could tolerate it now.

Jim


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My first ever "coffee" was on a family camping trip and I was eight. Dad made me a mug of hot milk and a spoonful of Camp. At the time I loved it and felt so grown up.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Howabout...


Was thinking of that as option D before I got to this post


----------

